# new here



## Mr.Spooky (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey yall, new here. Got a 2014 500 foreman with all the basics, custom rad relocate, snorkel, 30's, #3500 winch, clutch kit, 2"lift, exhaust snorkel and just built a paddle. I'm in the thinking stages of extending the swing arm. Next winter hopefully I'll be building a 6" or so lift, and thats what brought me here... gotta lot of reedin to do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr.Spooky (Apr 8, 2016)

NMKawierider said:


> Welcome!


thanks!


----------

